# Lo Hobbit - articoli con parole straniere



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Prendendo le mosse dal recente thread ''Stati Uniti ed art. determinativo'', è sorta una discussione sulla correttezza o meno dell'articolo ''lo'' davanti a sostantivi (francesi, inglesi o tedeschi) inizianti per H ed entrati nella loro forma originale nella lingua italiana - o, come in questo caso - nel titolo di un film.

Se si digita su google ''Treccani cultura Lo Hobbit'', si scopre che l'autorevole Serianni consiglia - o prescrive - quanto segue:  I sostantivi di origine straniera inizianti con una H che però non si pronuncia nella lingua originale (come il francese Hotel) hanno come articolo determinativo  l' : dunque l'hotel.
Invece davanti a quelli (di solito inglesi o tedeschi) la cui H aspirata iniziale si pronuncia, si dovrebbe mettere l'articolo Lo : ad es.  ''lo Hobbit''.
Ora, in quest'ultimo caso, io mi domando e domando a voi: nelle lingue d'origine questa H è una consonante come le altre. Perché dunque passando in Italiano dovrebbe avere l'articolo 'lo'?  Questa H fa forse parte di quella serie di suoni consonantici come z, sc, gn  che vogliono 'lo/gli'?  In realtà è una semplice gutturale, come lo è una c dura. Se si dicesse 'Cobbit' ci vorrebbe forse l'articolo 'lo'?
D'altra parte, ad es. con la parola inglese ''hound'' (cane di razza o da caccia) si dice forse ''lo hound''?
Io direi ''il hound, il hobbit...''.

Non potendo interpellare direttamente il Serianni, pregherei qualche studioso suo ''seguace'' e certamente più esperto di me, di darmi una spiegazione colmando così questa mia lacuna.

Ringrazio in anticipo.

PS. La suddetta prescrizione (che si trova anche nel Dizionario WR sotto ''lo'') dovrebbe addirittura riguardare anche l'iniziale W di nomi stranieri.. Ma, parlando di dizionari, voi direste ''ho consultato il Webster'' oppure''...lo Webster''? A me viene spontaneo ''il''.


----------



## francisgranada

Non sono uno studioso "seguace" (  ), anzi neanche madrelingua italiano ma provo a dire la mia opinione (o meglio: impressione), visto che dalle mie parti, sia nella mia lingua madre che nello slovacco, la "h" si pronuncia chiaramente e conseguentemente in tutte le posizioni.

Quindi, se provo a pronunciare_ l+h_ così che sia la elle che la acca suonino inalterate, allora devo inserire uno iato (o "una piccola pausa") tra le due consonanti, altrimenti la "h" praticamente sparisce. Di conseguenza, secondo me l'ortografia _l'Hobbit_ non corrisponde all'esigenza di mantenere la pronuncia originale della "h".

(spontaneamente in italiano io forse direi _l'Hobbit_, però la "h" di fatto non suonerebbe)


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> (pontaneamente in italiano io forse direi _l'Hobbit_, però la "h" di fatto non suonerebbe.)


 Sono d'accordo.

Il fatto è che non è semplice da spiegare a coloro che non hanno dimestichezza con le lingue anglosassoni.
Prima di portare una risposta precisa alla tua richiesta, Bearded, dirò solo come la penso sul caso: 
parlando in italiano --anche per le parole straniere-- al singolare metterei sempre _l' _(da _lo_) e al plurale _gli_.


----------



## frugnaglio

Ciao.



bearded man said:


> Io direi ''il hound, il hobbit...''.



Io no. Se pronuncio il suono (h), mi viene naturale usare _lo/gli_. “Il hobbit” mi suona persino peggio che “il struzzo”. (La (h) è presente nella mia pronuncia spontanea toscana, ma è sempre preceduta da vocale. Non so se questo conti qualcosa nella mia percezione del nesso (h) come orrendamente anti-italiano.)
Se non pronuncio la , ovviamente allora _l'hobbit_.



bearded man said:


> PS. La suddetta prescrizione (che si trova anche nel Dizionario WR sotto ''lo'') dovrebbe addirittura riguardare anche l'iniziale W di nomi stranieri.. Ma, parlando di dizionari, voi direste ''ho consultato il Webster'' oppure''...lo Webster''? A me viene spontaneo ''il''.



Qui credo che conti la consapevolezza della grafia. Consideriamo la W una consonante e la trattiamo di conseguenza, anche quando la pronunciamo esattamente come la U di “uomo”. Di fatto la trattiamo come una variante della V: una pura consonante (non semivocale) sonora, al punto che in parole come “swatch” pronunciamo sonora anche la S, in base alla regola italiana che la S è sonora se precede una consonante sonora (sebbene in inglese sia sorda, e sebbene la pronunciamo sorda in “suocera”).


----------



## Nino83

Secondo me in questo caso Serianni esagera.  
È chiaro che anche le parole derivanti dall'inglese quando entrano nella lingua italiana perdono l'_h_ iniziale, quindi la regola della provenienza (inglese o francese, _h_ muta o aspirata) è del tutto artificiale, tanto è vero che nella pronuncia normale, è utilizzato esclusivamente l'articolo con l'apostrofo, perché a noi ci piace _l'hot dog_ e _l'hamburger_ e mangiamo _un hot dog_ e _un hamburger_. 
Diciamo che in questo caso Serianni porta avanti una battaglia alla Don Chisciotte.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded man! 


bearded man said:


> In realtà è una semplice gutturale, come lo è una c dura.


 Beh, non proprio. Nei forestierismi non adattati (specialmente dall'inglese) l'_H_ può avere valore consonantico come approssimante laringale (simbolo /h/), esempio inglese _have_.
Esempi di “suono” di questa lettera, in italiano, li abbiamo in fiorentino _la hasa_ per 'la casa' e in bergamasco _hota _per 'sotto'.1
Sul DiPI, per quanto ho visto (non ho guardato tutti i lemmi), mi sembra che dia come 1a pronuncia quella senza /h/ e come 2a quella con /h/, però marcandola come "intenzionale", ossia «per fare sfoggio».


> [V]oi direste ''ho consultato il Webster'' oppure''...lo Webster''? A me viene spontaneo ''il''.


 Anche a me. Ho sempre detto _il Web_ e _il wurstel, _solo per citarne un paio, e non avrei problemi a mettere al plurale _i _(farei fatica con _gli _).


1 da G. Sanga, _Sistemi di trascrizione semplificato secondo la grafia italiana_, «Rivista italiana di dialettologia» 1 (1977), pp. 167-176.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Secondo me in questo caso Serianni esagera.
> È chiaro che anche le parole derivanti dall'inglese quando entrano nella lingua italiana perdono l'_h_ iniziale, quindi la regola della provenienza (inglese o francese, _h_ muta o aspirata) è del tutto artificiale, tanto è vero che nella pronuncia normale, è utilizzato esclusivamente l'articolo con l'apostrofo, perché a noi ci piace _l'hot dog_ e _l'hamburger_ e mangiamo _un hot dog_ e _un hamburger_.
> Diciamo che in questo caso Serianni porta avanti una battaglia alla Don Chisciotte.


Se tutti gli italiani fossero d'accordo di non pronunciare mai le ''acche'' delle parole straniere che arrivano da noi, indubbiamente questo porterebbe ad una bella semplificazione.  Purtroppo però non è così.  Inoltre ci allontaneremmo sempre più dalla pronuncia originale, esponendoci alla...derisione da parte degli stranieri che ci ascoltano. Una tale regola favorirebbe, giustificandole, le pronunce spesso già sbagliate di molti studenti.  Sorgerebbero anche possibilità di equivoci, perché spesso la presenza o assenza dell' H nelle varie lingue è portatrice di distinzione semantica (Inglese it/hit, Tedesco aus/Haus...).  Inoltre, a maggior ragione bisognerebbe stabilire di non pronunciare neppure le H aspirate all'interno dei sostantivi o dei nomi (pronuncia ancora più difficoltosa per noi):  il Roadhouse pronunciato rodàus, la povera Winehouse pronunciata uainàus, e così via.
Ricordo che, quando ero un ragazzino, venne in Italia un pugile tedesco Neuhaus (pronuncia nòihaus) per sostenere un epico incontro col pugile emiliano Cavicchi.  Comprensibilmente gli emiliani tifavano per il campione locale, e così soprannominarono il tedesco _nuiàus _(in Bolognese: noioso), ovviamente senz'ombra di acca.

PS. Se uno non sapesse in anticipo che cos'è la ''it paréid'', come dicono in TV, potrebbe pensare a ''it parades''(esso sfila) oppure a ''eat parade''(parata della mangeria) oppure a ''heat parade'' (parata del calore) - dato che non rispettiamo nella pronuncia neppure le lunghe e le brevi.  A proposito, voi come pronunciate l'orribile ''Eataly'': con la i lunga?


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Se tutti gli italiani fossero d'accordo di non pronunciare mai le ''acche'' delle parole straniere che arrivano da noi, indubbiamente questo porterebbe ad una bella semplificazione.  Purtroppo però non è così.



Stiamo parlando di parole *italiane* di origine straniera, cioè di quelle parole che entrano nel vocabolario italiano e che sono *invariabili* al plurale.  
Anche Canepari è d'accordo, segnalando ɔtˈdɔɡ, odˈdɔɡ; ↑h- e amˈburɡer; ˈam-; ↑ˈh- (il segno ↑ significa sfoggio) 
http://www.dipionline.it/dizionario/ricerca?lemma=hot dog 
http://www.dipionline.it/dizionario/ricerca?lemma=hamburger 

Non confondiamo la lingua straniera con quella italiana. Qui diciamo _i film_ e non _i films_, ma ciò non avviene quando parliamo in inglese, nel qual caso pronunciamo anche le _h_.  

Non ho mai sentito, né al ristorante, né in televisione dire _il hot dog, lo hot dog, il hamburger_ oppure _lo hamburger_.  

La "regola" di Serianni è inventata a tavolino e artificiale, lo dimostra la pronuncia corrente degli italiani.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Non confondiamo la lingua straniera con quella italiana. Qui diciamo _i film_ e non _i films_, ma ciò non avviene quando parliamo in inglese, nel qual caso pronunciamo anche le _h_.


Supponiamo che entri in Italiano anche la parola _hound _da me citata al #1 (non è impossibile: ne entrano dozzine al giorno). Tu diresti allora:
''ho incontrato il mio amico che portava a spasso l'hound (l'àund)''?  A me parrebbe un po' ridicolo, e spontaneamente direi ''portava a spasso il hound'' (pronunciando l'H).


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Tu diresti allora: ''ho incontrato il mio amico che portava a spasso l'hound (l'àund)''?  A me parrebbe un po' ridicolo, e spontaneamente direi ''portava a spasso il hound'' (pronunciando l'H).



Probabilmente sì, direi così 
Mi sembra di notare una certa preoccupazione (forse da professore), riguardo al fatto che se gli italiani non pronunciano la _h_ nelle parole italiane di origine straniera allora ciò si ripercuoterebbe sulla pronuncia inglese. È una preoccupazione legittima.

Però in italiano la lettera _h_ non è un fonema, c'è poco da fare (sarebbe come lottare contro i mulini a vento).
Penso siano di più gli italiani che pronunciano la lettera _h_ quando parlano in inglese degli inglesi e tedeschi che pronunciano correttamente la _ɲ_ quando parlano in italiano, perché, per quanto residuale, in italiano ci sono coppie minime, poiché Napoli non è il capoluogo della _campagna_, il rumeno non è una lingua della _Romagna_ orientale e nessuno ha un'amica che si chiama _sogna_.

Se la discussione verte sulla questione teorica, e un po' di scuola, sull'uso di _il_ oppure _lo_ prima di _h_ aspirata, non saprei dare una risposta esaustiva, visto che non abbiamo consonanti aspirate simili.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ... Tu diresti allora:
> ''ho incontrato il mio amico che portava a spasso l'hound (l'àund)''?  A me parrebbe un po' ridicolo, e spontaneamente direi ''portava a spasso il hound'' (pronunciando l'H).


 Sono d'accordo, ma con una piccola differenza: nel caso di "il hound" pronunciato da un italiano spontaneamente (1) la _consonante h_ praticamente non suonerebbe (> ilàund), oppure (2) se si sforzasse un po' e pronuncerebbe chiaramente la acca, allora io (non madrelingua) sentirei probabilmente qualcosa come "ilehàund" (con una breve e inserita).

Io non dico che "lo hound" mi piace, anzi anch'esso mi pare un po' ridicolo, sto solo cercando il motivo di quella "regola" di Serianni che potrebbe essere: l'utilllizzo dell' articolo "lo" davanti a una _consonante h_ _pronunciata_ rende più facile mantenere la qualità originale della _h_. Poi se questa regola è da rispettare, oppure se è artificile o meno, è un'altra cosa ...


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Inoltre ci allontaneremmo sempre più dalla pronuncia originale, esponendoci alla...derisione da parte degli stranieri che ci ascoltano.



Certo che ci si allontanerebbe dalla pronuncia originale, come è naturale che sia. Stiamo parlando di prestiti stranieri entrati a pieno diritto nel vocabolario italiano, giusto? Non di parole straniere nel contesto delle lingue cui appartengono. Io non mi aspetto che un inglese parlando inglese dica “Roberto Benigni” con tanto di R vibrante e GN palatale e “intaglio” (parola presente nel vocabolario inglese) all'italiana, e allo stesso modo non mi scandalizzo se un italiano pronuncia “Uma Thurman” ['uma 'turman] e “hot dog” [odˈdɔɡ].

Tu pronunci _taliban_ con la T faringalizzata, _Hawaii_ con il colpo di glottide fra le due _i_, e _Fuji_ [ɸɯᵝꜜdʑi]? O il rischio derisione vale solo per le parole inglesi?



bearded man said:


> Una tale regola favorirebbe, giustificandole, le pronunce spesso già sbagliate di molti studenti.



Questo è vero. Però c'è poco da fare: è inevitabile che una parola che è incompatibile con la fonologia di una lingua venga distorta quando viene adottata in quella lingua. Se un inglese studia l'italiano e impara a pronunciare la [ʎ], imparerà anche a pronunciare “intaglio” correttamente quando parla italiano.


----------



## bearded

frugnaglio said:


> Certo che ci si allontanerebbe dalla pronuncia originale, come è naturale che sia. Stiamo parlando di prestiti stranieri entrati a pieno diritto nel vocabolario italiano, giusto?


Questo tuo criterio, o regola, non mi convince.  Secondo me le parole straniere, se entrano a pieno titolo nella lingua italiana senza che ci siano modifiche nella loro grafia, debbono essere pronunciate_ il più possibile _ secondo le regole della lingua originale.
Prendiamo come esempio alcune parole straniere che si sono ben 'stabilite' qui da noi:

_soirée_
c'è forse una regola in Italiano che stabilisca che oi si pronuncia uà?

_baby-sitter_
c'è forse una regola in Italiano che stabilisca che la a in certe posizioni si pronuncia e(i)? Forse c'è in Barese o in Bolognese..

_(maxi-) blitz_
c'è forse una regola in Italiano, secondo cui tz si pronuncia z/zz ?

Eppure noi pronunciamo correttamente suaré, bebisitter e blizz.
Sinceramente non vedo perché un' H aspirata iniziale dovrebbe rappresentare un'eccezione. Mi sembra _molto_ più facile da pronunciare, dopo tutto, che non la T faringalizzata/enfatica.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Eppure noi pronunciamo correttamente suaré, bebisitter e blizz.
> Sinceramente non vedo perché un' H aspirata iniziale dovrebbe rappresentare un'eccezione. Mi sembra _molto_ più facile da pronunciare, dopo tutto, che non la T faringalizzata/enfatica.



C'è un'importante differenza. In italiano esistono i fonemi /wa/ (_quanto, quale, quà, guanti, guanciale_), /ei/ (_miei, sei_) e /ts/ (_mazzo, tazza, pezzo, attrezzo_) mentre, ad esempio, non esistono le vocali nasali, e quindi _maison_ viene pronunciata meˈzɔn, -on; ↑-õn, e molti francesi, quando parlano in italiano, pronunciano la parola _anche_ come ɒ̃ke, e se sono parigini addirittura ɔ̃ke (e mi riferisco a persone acculturate, come l'economista _Jean Paul Fitoussi_, più volte ospite nelle trasmissioni italiane e che insegna da tempo anche in Italia, oltre che in Francia).

Forse uno dei pochi esempi è la pronuncia della /x/ tedesca, come in _reich_, ˈraix, -ç, -k, ma anche qui, molti lo pronunciano con la /k/.

Insomma, bisogna sempre vedere se il fonema è presente nella lingua italiana.

Le trascrizioni sono sempre prese dal DiPi online.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Ricordiamoci sia l'argomento iniziale (nelle lingue d'origine questa H è una consonante come le altre. Perché dunque passando in Italiano dovrebbe avere l'articolo 'lo'?) sia che questo è il forum SOLO ITALIANO
Grazie.*


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> C'è un'importante differenza /..bisogna sempre vedere se il fonema è presente nella lingua italiana


La tua è un'osservazione indubbiamente valida. Posso solo obiettare che in questo caso il fonema è presente...in Toscana, e tutti gli altri italiani lo articolano agevolmente quando imitano la pronuncia toscana. Ed il piccolo sforzo (se c'è) non varrebbe la pena quando si usa una parola di origine straniera?


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Ricordiamoci sia l'argomento iniziale (nelle lingue d'origine questa H è una consonante come le altre. Perché dunque passando in Italiano dovrebbe avere l'articolo 'lo'?) sia che questo è il forum SOLO ITALIANO
> Grazie.*



Ciao Paul, le uniche parole che stiamo citando sono solo termini italiani presenti nel DiPi.


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Eppure noi pronunciamo correttamente suaré, bebisitter e blizz.



Non è un caso che tu abbia scelto parole che si possono trascrivere "all'italiana", come suaré. Non hai citato "déjà vu" o "think tank". Non vedo perché la h debba avere un trattamento diverso dagli altri suoni inesistenti in italiano. La facilità di pronuncia è soggettiva, e inoltre qui non si tratta solo di questo, ma anche di sviluppare la percezione della /h/ come fonema distinto, sia ascoltando che parlando, e questa è una caratteristica indipendente dalla facilità di pronuncia. (Quanti italiani sanno distinguere il fonema /ɱ/, sebbene il fono [ɱ] esista come allofono di /n/?) Tu citi il toscano, ma appunto per i toscani  è un allofono di /k/ e non viene percepito come fonema distinto: "due hobby" è sentito come "due cobbi". "Il hobby", poi, è del tutto alieno e di pronuncia ardua per un toscano che parla solo toscano. Tutto sommato è più facile distinguere nella pronuncia e all'ascolto la u francese o il th inglese che il fonema /h/.

Una domanda, e a differenza di quella sulla t faringalizzata questa non è retorica, ovvero vorrei conoscere la tua risposta: tu non temi la derisione degli stranieri quando pronunci "watt"? Non credo che tu lo pronunci all'inglese...


----------



## bearded

frugnaglio said:


> Una domanda, e a differenza di quella sulla t faringalizzata questa non è retorica, ovvero vorrei conoscere la tua risposta: tu non temi la derisione degli stranieri quando pronunci "watt"? Non credo che tu lo pronunci all'inglese


Per fortuna, quando pronuncio questa parola, non ci sono di solito molti stranieri all'ascolto...  La pronuncio all'italiana - vergogandomi un po'.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> In realtà è una semplice gutturale, come lo è una c dura.


 Ciao Bearded!
Credo di esser stato poco esaustivo al riguardo.
La _c_ dura è certamente una consonante e su questo credo non ci siano dubbi di alcun genere, mentre la _h _in questione è considerata una consonante ma "quando una laringale *è* attestata direttamente, lo è di solito sotto forma di vocale"1.



bearded man said:


> Tu diresti allora:
> ''ho incontrato il mio amico che portava a spasso l'hound (l'àund)''? A me parrebbe un po' ridicolo, e spontaneamente direi ''portava a spasso il hound'' (pronunciando l'H).


  Non credo di capire bene, forse perché non ho dimestichezza con quel nome.
Per caso hai le stesse sensazioni anche con l'_husky_? Tu davvero diresti "Portava a spasso il husky."? 
A me pare ridicolo quest'ultimo modo... (A meno che tra l'articolo ed il sostantivo non vi sia un sottointeso: «cane» o un aggettivo possessivo come «suo».)


1 https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teoria_delle_laringali


----------



## bearded

Ciao dragonseven!

La tua teoria delle laringali mi sembra riguardi solo lingue antichissime (leggo nel tuo link ''scomparse in tutte le lingue indoeuropee attestate''...).
In realtà, nelle lingue moderne in cui appare un'H aspirata, questa è considerata e trattata come una qualunque consonante.  In Francese si suole chiamare ''acca aspirata'' quell'H iniziale che non consente il legamento (liaison) con la parola precedente, ma l'aspirazione non si fa sentire.
Dunque si tratta principalmente delle lingue inglese e tedesca e delle parole da esse derivate.

Sì, io dico ''il husky'' pronunciando l'H. Lo so che la maggioranza dei nostri connazionali dice ''l'husky'' (pronunciato l'aschi), ma è appunto questa per me eccessiva ''italianizzazione'' che io sto contestando.  Il fatto che anch'io talvolta ci possa (ri)cadere non ne dimostra la giustezza o l'opportunità.
In ogni caso io non direi mai ''lo husky''(lo aschi) come si vorrebbe suggerire, e tanto meno ''lo hobbit'' (lo obbit).  La prossimità delle vocali dell'articolo e del nome mi sembra produrre una cacofonia - al di là delle considerazioni puramente linguistiche.


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> nelle lingue d'origine questa H è una consonante come le altre. Perché dunque passando in Italiano dovrebbe avere l'articolo 'lo'?



Domanda interessante.   
A differenza che nel toscano (e nei dialetti centrali, romanesco compreso), nelle lingue settentrionali c'è soltanto _el/al_ mentre in quelle meridionali solo _lo/lu_. 
Nel toscano, sembra che la scelta di _lo_ sia presente nei seguenti casi:

1) la /z/, la /gn/ derivano dai nessi consonantici in posizione mediana, quali /tj/ > /ʦʦ/ e  /dj/ > /ʣʣ/ (palatium > palazzo, medium > mezzo) o /gn/ e /nj/ > /ɲɲ/ (agnellum > agnello, vinea > vigna) e sono sempre pronunciate doppie.
Il fatto è che le parole con /ɲ/ iniziale sono poche e quelle in italiano antico prendevano già una vocale prostetica per facilitarne la pronuncia, ad esempio _ignocco_ e _ignudo_ (sempre pronunciati con la doppia /ɲɲ/) mentre le parole che iniziano per /z/ non sono di origine latina, ma sono:
- di origine greca: prestiti antichi sono passati a /dj/ > /ʤ/, (zelos > geloso), mentre quelli introdotti dopo o con la lingua letteraria sono passati a /ʣ/, (ad esempio, zona)
- di origine germanica: sono passati a /ʦ/, (zanna, zecca, zuppa, zucca)
La /j/ intervocalica è pronunciata doppia in parti della Toscana, in tutta la zona centrale (Umbria, Marche, Lazio) ed in quella meridionale, quindi /jj/.

2) Le parole che iniziano con /x/ e /ps/ sono tutte di origine greca, quindi c'è una difficoltà di pronuncia da parte dei parlanti latini (infatti, in italiano la /x/ intervocalica è stata assimilata in /ss/, sexum > sesso, fixum > fisso, e la /ps/ intervocalica in /ss/, ipsum > esso).

3) Per /s/ + consonante, questo nesso è più facile da pronunciare in posizione intervocalica, infatti in italiano antico vi era una vocale prostetica (come in altre lingue romanze), ad esempio _iscola, ispagna_ e così via, mentre per /ʃ/ vale lo stesso discorso fatto per /z/ e /gn/, questa vocale è sempre pronunciata doppia in posizione intervocalica /ʃʃ/ (quindi, lo scivolo).

Nelle lingue italiane settentrionali /ʦ/ e /ʣ/ sono passate a [s] e [z], [ʦukka] > [sukka],  [ʣanʣara] > [zanzara] (in milanese), mentre /ɲɲ/ e /ʃʃ/ sono passate a  /ɲ/ e /ʃ/, quindi non c'è alcuna necessità per utilizzare _lo_, e si usa _el/al_. 
Nelle lingue meridionali si usa sempre _lo/lu_, quindi queste consonanti sono sempre intervocaliche (anche gli articoli indeterminativi finiscono per vocale, si ha _nu_ invece di _un/uno_). 
In toscano (e nei dialetti centrali), dove si è conservato _il_, si usa _lo_ nei casi in cui la pronuncia risulti difficile, o perché questi fonemi sono sempre pronunciati doppi, come nel caso di /z/, /gn/, sce, sci/, /j/, o perché il nesso consonantico che ne deriva risulta difficile o perché questi nessi non sono autoctoni, come nel caso di /x/, /ps/ in posizione iniziale (e vale anche per /z/ in posizione iniziale), o perché è comunque difficile da pronunciare, come nel caso di _il_ + /s/ + consonante. 

Fonti:
Rohlfs, _Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti_, per l'origine delle consonanti in oggetto
Canepari, _Manuale di pronuncia italiana_, per la pronuncia doppia di /z/, /gn/, /sce, sci/ e /j/ in posizione intervocalica 

Per questo, Serianni, suggerisce l'articolo _lo_ davanti ad _h_, e cioè perché, come nei casi che riguardano le consonanti *non autoctone* /z/, /gn/, /x/, /ps/ si è adottato l'articolo _lo_, lo stesso *dovrebbe* accadere per la consonante straniera _h_. 
Ho messo in grassetto "dovrebbe", perché, come già spiegato, la _h_ iniziale non è pronunciata nelle parole *italiane* provenienti dall'inglese e dal tedesco. 

Quindi, dopo questa ricerca, comprendo la ragione per la quale Serianni suggerisce l'articolo _lo_ davanti ad _h_ pronunciata, ma non lo condivido in quanto manca il presupposto, e cioè la pronuncia della consonante in questione.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> La tua teoria delle laringali mi sembra riguardi solo lingue antichissime (leggo nel tuo link ''scomparse in tutte le lingue indoeuropee attestate''...).


 Appunto, "sembra". Questo perché l'articolo punta a chiarire determinati foni scomparsi nelle lingue antiche. Però non esclude la presenza di alcuni di questi nelle lingue del giorno d'oggi: 





			
				Teoria delle laringali - Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Se, come suggerisce l'evidenza, c'erano due suoni _*h₁_, allora uno potrebbe essere stato una occlusiva glottale e l'altra potrebbe essere stato il suono _h_ come nell'inglese "hat".





bearded man said:


> In realtà, nelle lingue moderne in cui appare un'H aspirata, questa è considerata e trattata come una qualunque consonante. In Francese si suole chiamare ''acca aspirata'' quell'H iniziale che non consente il legamento (liaison) con la parola precedente, ma l'aspirazione non si fa sentire.
> Dunque si tratta principalmente delle lingue inglese e tedesca e delle parole da esse derivate.


Mi limiterò alla lingua inglese (dato che si tratta della lingua ispirante il titolo della discussione), salvo connessioni intrinseche appartenenti ad altre, riportando i seguenti collegamenti ed eventuali citazioni da essi:
Fricativa glottidale sorda - Wikipedia


> [È] un tipo di suono usato in alcune lingue parlate che si comporta spesso come una consonante, ma talvolta è più simile ad una vocale, o è indeterminato nel suo comportamento. Il simbolo nell'alfabeto fonetico internazionale che rappresenta questo suono è h [...]
> Anche se(h) è stata descritta come una vocale sorda, perché in molte lingue non possiede il luogo e il modo di articolazione di una consonante tipica, esso non ha neanche l'altezza e la posizione di una vocale tipica:
> (h) e [ɦ] sono state descritte come equivalenti sorde aspirate delle vocali che le seguono [ma] la forma del tratto vocale […] è spesso semplicemente quella dei suoni circostanti. […] Di conseguenza, in tali casi è più appropriato considerare (h) e [ɦ] come segmenti che hanno solo una specificazione laringea e non sono marcati per tutte le altre caratteristiche.


ma vale la pena proseguire anche oltre nella lettura.
Questa valutazione e denominazione viene spiegata anche in uno studio intitolato "Dispensa di fonetica" di Giancarlo Schirru dell'Università degli Studi di Cassino, facoltà di lettere e filosofia, glottologia e linguistica, a.a. 2005-06, pp. 20-21.
Poi, non potrebbe mancare di certo a questo proposito lo studio che ne fa L. Canepari, dal quale evito di riportare citazioni in quanto, purtroppo, scritto in inglese: http://venus.unive.it/canipa/pdf/HPh_07_Official_IPA_&c.pdf, pp. 84-86, 94, 96.


bearded man said:


> [N]on direi mai ''lo husky''(lo aschi) come si vorrebbe suggerire, e tanto meno ''lo hobbit'' (lo obbit).  La prossimità delle vocali dell'articolo e del nome mi sembra produrre una cacofonia - al di là delle considerazioni puramente linguistiche.


 A prescindere dal nome del tipo di suono, neppure io le direi mai con davanti l'articolo _lo_ non eliso (figuriamoci con_ il_), anzi, uso di proposito _l'_ perché mi aiuta a pronunciare anche il fono /h/ (come sono solito fare, del resto).


----------



## bearded

Interessanti teorie e dotte citazioni: ti ringrazio, dragon.  Il mio thread chiedeva però precisamente se l'articolo *lo* - davanti a parole straniere con H aspirata iniziale, entrate, magari parzialmente o di straforo, nella lingua italiana - sia corretto o no.  Il Serianni sembra prescriverlo o consigliarlo. Qui nel forum invece si è delineata una linea contraria:  sia che questa H iniziale venga interpretata come consonante, sia come laringale o in forma di vocale(?), sia che questa H venga ancora pronunciata oppure elisa - ebbene, alla maggioranza di voi l'articolo *lo* in questa posizione non sembra corretto.
In pratica, ho già avuto la mia risposta: in Italiano *non* si dice/scrive ''lo Hobbit'', e neppure ''lo husky''. 
 Per la maggioranza degli italiani, è giusto *l' *senza pronunciare l'H. Per me (e forse pochi altri) sarebbe giusto *il* pronunciando l'H - per i motivi che ho cercato di esporre (anche se non sosterrei la mia opinione fino alla morte..).
Ringrazio tutti quelli che hanno risposto e (se ce ne saranno) quelli che vorranno intervenire ancora.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Qui nel forum invece si è delineata una linea contraria:  sia che questa H iniziale venga interpretata come consonante, sia come laringale o in forma di vocale(?)





dragonseven said:


> Poi, non potrebbe mancare di certo a questo proposito lo studio che ne fa L. Canepari, dal quale evito di riportare citazioni in quanto, purtroppo, scritto in inglese: http://venus.unive.it/canipa/pdf/HPh_07_Official_IPA_&c.pdf, pp. 84-86, 94, 96.



Scusa, ma nel sistema CanIPA la /h/, come nel sistema IPA, è considerata una consonante, una consonante approssimante, come la /j/.
E, rimanendo sull'inglese, anche in questa lingua è considerata una consonante, perché fenomeni intervocalici come la _linking r, j_ e _w_ non si manifestano se la parola seguente inizia per /h/. Ed anche la congiunzione, davanti a parola che inizia per /h/ non mantiene la /n/.



bearded man said:


> Il Serianni sembra prescriverlo o consigliarlo.
> alla maggioranza di voi l'articolo *lo* in questa posizione non sembra corretto.



Serianni lo consiglia poiché con le altre consonanti iniziali di origine straniera, /z/ (di origine greca e germanica), /x/, /ps/ (di origine greca) è prevalso, storicamente, in Toscana, l'uso dell'articolo _lo_.
Personalmente (per chiarire) non contesto la scelta di Serianni tra _il_ e _lo_ e la sua preferenza per _lo_ (che è giustificabile), ma contesto il fatto che venga pronunciata la /h/. Se, però, qualcuno la pronuncia anche nelle parole italiane, non mi scandalizzerei se usasse _lo_, e nemmeno se usasse _il_.
Però, di sicuro, _l'h_ (soluzione proposta da Dragonseven) sarebbe difficilmente pronunciabile, quindi la mia preferenza andrebbe per _lo_ e, come seconda scelta, _il_, ma escluderei _l'h_.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> uso di proposito _l'_ perché mi aiuta a pronunciare anche il fono /h/


Forse è una svista da parte tua...? Se pronunci l'acca, il complesso / l'h../ a me sembra impronunciabile.


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> ebbene, alla maggioranza di voi l'articolo *lo* in questa posizione non sembra corretto.
> In pratica, ho già avuto la mia risposta: in Italiano *non* si dice/scrive ''lo Hobbit'', e neppure ''lo husky''.



In realtà per me “lo hobbit” non è scorretto, persino se *non* si pronuncia l'acca. Credo che se stesse a me curare la traduzione del libro e stabilirne il titolo, sceglierei “Lo Hobbit” nel titolo e “l'hobbit” nel testo. Darei per scontato che il lettore non pronunci l'acca (e dunque trovo naturale la forma elisa dell'articolo), però preferirei isolare la parola strana dall'articolo nel titolo per ragioni di chiarezza all'ascolto: non appartiene al vocabolario italiano (e neanche a quello inglese) e scrivere “L'Hobbit” produrrebbe alla lettura un effetto ambiguo (_lòbbit_? ma che vuol dire?) mentre _loòbbit_, a mio avviso, non può che essere interpretato come articolo + parola esotica.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Scusa, ma nel sistema CanIPA la /h/, come nel sistema IPA, è considerata una consonante, una consonante approssimante, come la /j/.
> E, rimanendo sull'inglese, anche in questa lingua è considerata una consonante, perché fenomeni intervocalici come la _linking r, j_ e _w_ non si manifestano se la parola seguente inizia per /h/. Ed anche la congiunzione, davanti a parola che inizia per /h/ non mantiene la /n/.


Ciao Nino!
Per quanto concerne l'inglese non mi pronunzio qui, poiché non mi pare il caso. 
Per quanto riguarda l'italiano non capisco a cosa si riferisca il tuo chiedere «Scusa». Forse al fatto che ho riportato quelle righe, nel riquadro precedente, dal sito che ri-cito a seguito:


dragonseven said:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fricativa_glottidale_sorda


???



bearded man said:


> Forse è una svista da parte tua...? Se pronunci l'acca, il complesso / l'h../ a me sembra impronunciabile.


 Ciao Bearded!
No, non è una svista. 
Mah, per me è normale pronunziarle cosí. Forse per un misto tra dialetto e italiano, non so di preciso.
http://www.continuitas.org/texts/benozzo_considerazioni.pdf


bearded man said:


> Il mio thread chiedeva però precisamente se l'articolo *lo* [...] sia corretto o no. Il Serianni sembra prescriverlo o consigliarlo. [...]
> In pratica, ho già avuto la mia risposta: in Italiano *non* si dice/scrive ''lo Hobbit'', e neppure ''lo husky''.
> Per la maggioranza degli italiani, è giusto *l' *senza pronunciare l'H.


 Provo a sintetizzare.
I termini stranieri comincianti per /h/ importati nella nostra lingua, quando vengono attestati come comuni nell'uso, diventano italiani (adattamenti). Per questo motivo subiscono delle variazioni tra cui l'invariabilità e la non pronunzia del fonema /h/ (anche se per certe espressioni, pure in italiano, il suono esiste. Vedasi per esempio qui).
Questi termini possono essere pronunziati in due modi ed in base a questi avranno l'articolo che gli compete:
1. Se pronunciati "all'italiana", l'acca sarà muta e l'articolo è *l' *(un esempio);
2. Se pronunciati "alla straniera", l'acca avrà un proprio suono tra uno di questi tre (vedasi in fondo pagina) e l'articolo è *lo* (ma neppure scorretto *il*; vedasi qui).

Dunque, comunque la si veda, non è errato nessuno dei tre articoli dinanzi ad acca.
Forse l'unico modo scorretto è quello che adopero io, pronunziandoli come l'originale ma preponendogli _l'_.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ... Quindi, dopo questa ricerca, comprendo la ragione per la quale Serianni suggerisce l'articolo _lo_ davanti ad _h_ pronunciata, ma non lo condivido in quanto manca il presupposto, e cioè la pronuncia della consonante in questione.


Sono pienamente d'accordo,  per di più la tua analisi/ricerca praticamente corrisponde a quello che volevo esprimere anch'io _intuitivamente _nei miei post #2 e #11_. _Quella di Serianni - secondo me - è una (quasi) regola o suggerimento semplificato, ma ha la sua logica.  Sarebbe assurdo stabilire delle regole complicatissime per  l'impiego dell'articolo foneticamente esatto/appropriato, cioè l'uso di  _l'_,_ il_ o_ lo_ a seconda della qualità della _h_ iniziale nella lingua d'origine ....

Un'opinione personale:

Indipendentemente dall'articolo, in italiano "normalmente" preferirei di non pronunciare la _h_ nelle parole straniere già adottate. Nonostanteciò, vista la "invasione" dei termini tecnici inglesi (in generale, non solo in italiano), mi pare che infine sarà indispensabile introdurre una "_h_ pronunciata" anche in italiano per motivi pratici.   (Per esempio, le brevi parole tipo _hot, hit, hat_  diventano del tutto incomprensibili se pronunciate _ot, it, et_, ... ) 

*non mi viene in mente un termine più appropriato  ...


----------



## Blackman

Mamma mia, confesso il timore nell'intromettermi in 'sì dotta discussione, ma il desiderio, si sa, è spesso più forte della paura...

Intanto, per tornare alle origini, io non ho nessuna difficoltà a dire e _scrivere _lo/l'Hobbit. Mi viene naturale, il perché non sono in grado di dirlo e, per essere sincero, non lo trovo poi così importante. E non capisco neppure cosa significhi che una parola straniera è stata introdotta nella lingua italiana: forse è stata inserita in un dizionario per registrare la realtà e aiutare i parlanti a farne il giusto uso, ma questo non la trasforma in una _parola italiana_. Se apro il dizionario alla lettera H non c'è una sola parola italiana. Nemmeno una.

Mi colpirebbe invece sentire o leggere (perché leggendolo dovrei pronunciarmelo nella testa) il Hobbit e soprattutto il Hound. Davvero, strabuzzerei gli occhi, forse al punto riprendere la persona che l'ha pronunciato. Il suono della H semplicemente non esiste nella lingua italiana, dobbiamo farcene una ragione. Dicendo il Hobbit o il Hound stai introducendo un suono che non c'è (stai anche assumendo di pronunciarlo correttamente nella lingua d'origine che non è detto che sia l'inglese e, contemporaneamente, stai dichiarando che non è una parola italiana) e ti trovi costretto ad applicare l'articolo per la consonante. Se invece lo scrivi, hai una qualche ragione perché è vero che la H non è una vocale, ma purtroppo non è una vera consonante, per cui sbagli comunque. Per certi versi è un errore simile alla pluralizzazione dei nomi stranieri: stai parlando o scrivendo in italiano, non dimenticarlo.

In sostanza direi che mi viene naturale perché, da madrelingua, inconsciamente ignoro la H, dal momento che non *l'ho *mai dovuta rilevare in una parola italiana, né pronunciare da quando sono nato.

L'ho fatta troppo semplice, eh?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Blackman, 
niente da ribadire su quanto hai scritto, tranne la seguente parte:





Blackman said:


> E non capisco neppure cosa significhi che una parola straniera è stata introdotta nella lingua italiana: forse è stata inserita in un dizionario per registrare la realtà e aiutare i parlanti a farne il giusto uso, ma questo non la trasforma in una _parola italiana_. Se apro il dizionario alla lettera H non c'è una sola parola italiana. Nemmeno una.


 Si può dire che «una parola straniera è stata introdotta nella lingua italiana» quando subisce deformazioni (di qualunque genere) rispetto alla lingua di provenienza.
Poi, parole come e.g. _haitiano, hamburgheria, handicappare, handicappato, hegeliano, hegelianismo, hobbista, hobbistico_ (solo per citarne alcune) a quale lingua apparterrebbero se non a quella italiana?


----------



## Blackman

Okay Dragon, ora lo capisco un po' meglio e sono quasi d'accordo con te. Tra queste deformazioni ci rientra a pieno titolo, a mio avviso s'intende, anche la questione "H" allora. In italiano la h non si pronuncia, dunque la ignoriamo e passiamo alla lettera successiva per la scelta dell'articolo. La questione è sempre la stessa: se è italiano, segue le regole dell'italiano. Le parole che "introduciamo" le deformiamo in forza di quello che è la lingua che le accoglie: è un processo che sfugge al nostro controllo, non possiamo creare o imporre la pronuncia della H, né tantomeno "dare delle regole" a una lingua, se non quelle che desumiamo da ciò che è già avvenuto.


----------



## Nino83

Blackman said:


> è vero che la H non è una vocale, ma purtroppo non è una vera consonante, per cui sbagli comunque.



Non ho compreso il seguente passaggio. Cosa significa che la H non è una *vera* consonante? 
In italiano semplicemente non esiste (non è né vocale né consonante), mentre in inglese è una *vera* consonante.


----------



## Blackman

Nino83 said:


> Non ho compreso il seguente passaggio. Cosa significa che la H non è una *vera* consonante?
> In italiano semplicemente non esiste (non è né vocale né consonante), mentre in inglese è una *vera* consonante.


Allora il problema non si pone. A considerarla si sbaglia in entrambi i casi, scritto e parlato. A esser sincero inizialmente avevo scritto che non esiste, ma non è vero neppure questo: esiste, solo che non è una vocale e, tu confermi, neppure una consonante. In inglese è una consonante ma qui ne discutiamo il suo uso in italiano: a me a scuola hanno insegnato che, oltre al suo uso nel verbo avere e forse qualche altro sporadico che non mi sovviene, non serve  che a indurire C e G. Serianni aveva più di qualche ragione, a dispetto del modo elaborato di esporle.

Edit: a tal proposito mi viene in mente la triste storia della mia amica costretta sempre a presentarsi come _Deborah con l'acca_...


----------



## Nino83

Blackman said:


> In inglese è una consonante ma qui ne discutiamo il suo uso in italiano



Ah, ok. A scanso di equivoci meglio scrivere "*in italiano* non è una vera consonante", perché pochi commenti prima dragonseven ha sostenuto che l'_h_ non è una consonante, in generale (cioè anche nelle lingue da cui l'italiano prende in prestito queste parole).



Blackman said:


> a qui ne discutiamo il suo uso in italiano: a me a scuola hanno insegnato che, oltre al suo uso nel verbo avere e forse qualche altro sporadico che non mi sovviene, non serve  che a indurire C e G. Serianni aveva più di qualche ragione, a dispetto del modo elaborato di esporle.



Ciò che ci stiamo domandando è se bisogna usare _lo_ oppure _il_. Il caso _l'_ è totalmente differente, poiché si usa solo se l'_h_ non è pronunciata (quindi solo davanti ad una vocale).

_L'_ si utilizza prima di una vocale mentre _lo_ si utilizza davanti a parole che iniziano con consonanti sempre geminate (in italiano *standard*, visto che il toscano, da cui esso deriva, è l'unica lingua peninsulare che utilizza due articoli differenti) /ʦʦ ʣʣ ʃʃ ɲɲ ʎʎ/ o con gruppi consonantici di origine non latina /ps, ʣʣ, ks/ (greca) oppure /ʦʦ/ (germanica), o in ultimo con i gruppi di tre consonanti che inisiano con /s/ impura.

Quindi se l'_h_ non esiste (cioè non viene pronunciata), si usa _l'_, ad esempio _l'hamburger, l'hot dog_, mentre se la si pronuncia (quindi se "esiste") si hanno due alternative, _lo_ e _il_.

E' di quest'ultima situazione che stiamo parlando (ipotesi di scuola, visto che l'_h_ non la pronunciamo).  

Quindi, se si decide di usare _lo_ conseguentemente l'_h_ è una consonante (se pronunciata), e non né vocale né consonante (cosa dovrebbe essere?).


----------



## dragonseven

Torno a ripetere che quanto ho scritto finora riguarda esclusivamente l'italiano, se non diversamente specificato, per il semplice motivo che qui si discute di questa lingua e non di altre.
Fatta la doverosa premessa (poiché credevo fosse già chiaro ma evidentemente non era cosí) non torno su quanto ho già scritto e riportato nei riguardi di _h _e vengo al punto.

In italiano:
1. si usa _*lo* _davanti a nomi maschili che iniziano con _s _impura_, x, z, h _aspirata_, j _(semiconsonante)_, gn, ps._
2. si usa la forma elisa di _*lo*_, _*l'*_, davanti a parole che cominciano per vocale, davanti a parole straniere che cominciano con _h _ma che sono entrate nell'uso comune perdendo l'aspirazione iniziale.
3. davanti a _ch_ si usa _*lo* _se la pronuncia è di quella francese e _il _se la pronuncia è di quella inglese.
4. si usa *il *davanti a nomi maschili che iniziano con consonante ad eccezione da quelle citate al punto 1. con la precisazione su _h_: tutte le _h_, non solo quella aspirata.

A differenza dell'italiano che usa* l' *davanti alla semiconsonante _u _(/w/), dinanzi alle parole straniere inizianti per _w_ (comunque pronunziata, sia semivocalica [/u/] che consonantica [/v/]) si usa _*il*_.

Per i nomi femminili inizianti per consonante, semiconsonante e, nelle parole straniere, con _h_ e _w_ l'articolo da usare è _*la*_, non *l' *che si usa solo davanti a singolari inizianti per vocale.


Questa è la regola che conosco e che ho provato ad esporre in precedenza.
Purtroppo non risponde al quesito posto da Bearded man e ribadito da Paul al post #15.


@Blackman: Per quanto concerne il tuo #32 non mi sembra sia molto distante da quanto ho affermato al mio #28...


----------



## Blackman

Nino, ho già esposto sopra i motivi per i quali il è fuori questione: usare il significa dare alla H una 'dignità' che non ha nella nostra lingua (mi sembra superfluo affermare ancora che si tratta della mia opinione, ma tant'è...)

Direi che affermiamo proprio lo stesso principio Dragon, con approcci differenti. Non sono un linguista, neppure dilettante né amatoriale, cerco solo una spiegazione per mezzo della logica.
Io non riesco a vedere oltre una semplice, doverosa elisione. Scriviamo lo Hobbit, pronunciamo l'Hobbit. A seguire poi, magari ci ritroviamo a scrivere l'Hobbit e a pronunciare lo Hobbit, senza ricordare più da dove è cominciato tutto. E infine ci ritroviamo qui (con un piacere indescrivibile, almeno per me) a cercare di trovare una regola che ci dica come tutto questo dovrebbe funzionare. L'uovo e la gallina.

Edit: deh, ma il Serianni è vivo e vegeto, è un contemporaneo! Non mi ero mai preso la briga di verificare, lo reputavo perlomeno di epoca d'annunziana, se non addirittura manzoniana!


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Torno a ripetere che quanto ho scritto finora riguarda esclusivamente l'italiano, se non diversamente specificato, per il semplice motivo che qui si discute di questa lingua e non di altre.



A volte non riesco a seguire il filo della discussione. Nel post #20 non fai alcun riferimento alla lingua italiana (la pagina linkata parla della /h/ in generale) mentre nel post #23 parli esplicitamente della lingua inglese, linkando diverse pagine sull'argomento.
Prendo ora atto che stai parlando soltanto della lingua italiana. Ok.



Blackman said:


> Nino, ho già esposto sopra i motivi per i quali il è fuori questione: usare il significa dare alla H una 'dignità' che non ha nella nostra lingua (mi sembra superfluo affermare ancora che si tratta della mia opinione, ma tant'è...)



Riporto quanto hai scritto in precedenza.



Blackman said:


> Il suono della H semplicemente non esiste nella lingua italiana, dobbiamo farcene una ragione. Dicendo il Hobbit o il Hound stai introducendo un suono che non c'è e ti trovi costretto ad applicare *l'articolo per la consonante*.



L'articolo _lo_ in italiano si usa *solo* davanti a consonante. Ed è questo che sostiene Serianni.
Se l'_h_ non si pronuncia, si usa _l'_, cioè l'articolo utilizzato per le vocali. Quindi _l'hotel_ (perché secondo lui, derivando dal francese, lingua nella quale questa parola ha l'_h_ muta, la parola _hotel_ inizia per vocale, come _l'arancio, l'ulivo_ ecc...).
*Se la consonante* _h_ *si pronuncia*, secondo Serianni bisogna utilizzare _lo_ in luogo di _il_, quindi _lo hacker_,_ lo hamburger, lo hard rock, lo hardware_ e non _il hacker, il hamburger, il hard rock, il hardware_. 

Siccome, invece, la consonante non la pronunciamo, il problema non si pone, e usiamo _l'_, perché in italiano le parole in questione iniziano per vocale, _l'hacker, l'hamburger, l'hard rock, l'hardware_. 

Usare _l'_ davanti alla consonante _h_ pronunciata è fuori questione, non so se sono stato chiaro.


----------



## bearded

Vorrei qui introdurre una questione marginale (però sempre attinente al nostro tema).
Ammesso - ma non concesso - che sia lecito far finta che non esistano le 'acche' aspirate iniziali delle parole straniere entrate nella nostra lingua, come la mettiamo coi nomi propri stranieri che cominciano con un' h aspirata?  Vogliamo alterare anche i nomi propri italianizzandoli come se fossero nomi comuni? Oppure dobbiamo rispettarli nella loro integrità?
Prendo come esempi i due filosofi Hume (inglese) e Heidegger (tedesco) per un confronto con nomi di autori italiani.  Noi diciamo ''riferendoci ad Agostino...(inizio con vocale), a Plotino...(inizio per consonante)''.  Diremo allora  ''riferendoci ad Heidegger (pronuncia adaideggher), ad Hume (pron. adiuum)?  oppure diremo ''a Heidegger / a Hume'' (pronunciando l' h)?  E allora, se decidiamo di pronunciare l' h - trattandola quindi come una consonante (ciò che è nelle rispettive lingue) - perché non dire anche ''il Heidegger/il Hume'' così come diciamo ''il Manzoni''? (Lo so che esiste la scappatoia di non mettere l'articolo: però noi lo mettiamo quando si tratta di autori notissimi).  _Secondo ciò che dice il Manzoni / il Hume
(l'Hume - liuum)?_
Leggerò con interesse i vostri pareri.


----------



## Blackman

Nino83 said:


> L'articolo _lo_ in italiano si usa *solo* davanti a consonante. Ed è questo che sostiene Serianni.
> Se l'_h_ non si pronuncia, si usa _l'_, cioè l'articolo utilizzato per le vocali. Quindi _l'hotel_ (perché secondo lui, derivando dal francese, lingua nella quale questa parola ha l'_h_ muta, la parola _hotel_ inizia per vocale, come _l'arancio, l'ulivo_ ecc...).
> *Se la consonante* _h_ *si pronuncia*, secondo Serianni bisogna utilizzare _lo_ in luogo di _il_, quindi _lo hacker_,_ lo hamburger, lo hard rock, lo hardware_ e non _il hacker, il hamburger, il hard rock, il hardware_.
> 
> Siccome, invece, la consonante non la pronunciamo, il problema non si pone, e usiamo _l'_, perché in italiano le parole in questione iniziano per vocale, _l'hacker, l'hamburger, l'hard rock, l'hardware_.
> 
> Usare _l'_ davanti alla consonante _h_ pronunciata è fuori questione, non so se sono stato chiaro.



Che articolo è l', scusa? Sarà mica lo eliso?

Ma come fai a sapere che hotel deriva dal francese o dal finnico? E a prescindere da quale lingua deriva stai parlando italiano e in italiano la h _pronunciata_ non esiste.
Poi mi viene in mente un'altra questione: *l'house music* (la house music/lo house music?). Il Serianni avrà considerato il caso di nomi che noi sentiamo istintivamente femminili, ma non sappiamo cosa siano nella lingua d'origine (peggio, sappiamo essere neutri)?



bearded man said:


> Diremo allora  *''*_riferendoci *ad* Heidegger_ (pronuncia adaideggher), *ad* Hume (pron. adiuum)?  oppure diremo ''a Heidegger / a Hume'' (pronunciando l' h)?  E allora, se decidiamo di pronunciare l' h - trattandola quindi come una consonante (ciò che è nelle rispettive lingue) - perché non dire anche ''il Heidegger/il Hume'' così come diciamo ''il Manzoni''? (Lo so che esiste la scappatoia di non mettere l'articolo: però noi lo mettiamo quando si tratta di autori notissimi).  _Secondo ciò che dice il Manzoni / il Hume
> (l'Hume - liuum)?_
> Leggerò con interesse i vostri pareri.



Io non credo che sia un caso che tu istintivamente abbia scelto _*ad*_ come primario e *a* come alternativa.


----------



## Nino83

Blackman said:


> Che articolo è l', scusa? Sarà mica lo eliso?



Gli articoli _l'_ e _lo_ sono due articoli *differenti*, se parliamo della lingua italiana.
Si dice _lo zio, lo gnocco, lo scivolo, lo stato, lo psicologo_ e non _l'zio, l'gnocco, l'scivolo, l'stato, l'psicologo_.
Si dice _l'arancio, l'ulivo_ non _lo arancio, lo ulivo_.

In italiano _lo_ si usa davanti a consonanti *sempre* geminate, ad esempio gnocco *ˈɲɔkko • uno ~ (↓un) unoɲˈɲɔkko o a nessi consonantici quali /ps, ks, s + consonante/, mentre _l'_ davanti a vocali.

Se scrivi _l'hardware_ non pronunci l'acca, se scrivi _lo hardware_ o _il hardware_ pronunci l'acca.

Assimilare _l'_ e _lo_ non fa altro che portare ulteriore confusione nella discussione.

La diatriba verte tra l'uso di _il_ e quello di _lo_ davanti ad una acca pronunciata.



Blackman said:


> Ma come fai a sapere che hotel deriva dal francese o dal finnico?



Ed infatti ho bollato come "artificiale" e "fatta a tavolino" la regola di Serianni nel post #8.

Se, invece, si decidesse di pronunciare tutte le acca, allora la scelta di _lo_ in luogo di _il_ potrebbe avere il suo perché, visto che questo articolo è stato, storicamente preferito a _il_ davanti a consonanti iniziali provenienti da lingue straniere, come la _z_ germanica e greca, i nessi _ks, ps_ greci. Anche la acca, come queste lettere, entra nella lingua italiana perché presente solo in parole prese in prestito da altre lingue.



bearded man said:


> Diremo allora  ''riferendoci ad Heidegger (pronuncia adaideggher), ad Hume (pron. adiuum)?  oppure diremo ''a Heidegger / a Hume'' (pronunciando l' h)?  E allora, se decidiamo di pronunciare l' h - trattandola quindi come una consonante (ciò che è nelle rispettive lingue) - perché non dire anche ''il Heidegger/il Hume'' così come diciamo ''il Manzoni''? (Lo so che esiste la scappatoia di non mettere l'articolo: però noi lo mettiamo quando si tratta di autori notissimi).  _Secondo ciò che dice il Manzoni / il Hume
> (l'Hume - liuum)?_
> Leggerò con interesse i vostri pareri.



Se l'acca non la pronuncio, direi _ad Heidegger_ ma _a Hume_ (in quanto pronuncio _Hume_ come _/jum/_).

Sul fatto di preferire _lo_ ad _il_, sta il fatto che questo articolo è stato preferito davanti a consonanti iniziali provenienti da lingue straniere (_z_ germanica e greca, nessi _ks, ps_ greci).

Riguardo alla scelta dell'articolo _l'_ seguito da _h_ pronunciata proposto da Dragon:



dragonseven said:


> Ciao Bearded!
> No, non è una svista.
> Mah, per me è normale pronunziarle cosí. Forse per un misto tra dialetto e italiano, non so di preciso.
> http://www.continuitas.org/texts/benozzo_considerazioni.pdf



Quando parli in lombardo orientale dici _el hak_ oppure _l'hak_ (il sacco)?

Da quanto ne so (potrei anche sbagliarmi), in bresciano si dice _el hak_ e non _l'hak_.
Quindi perché, passando dal bresciano all'italiano, useresti _l'hamburger_ con l'acca aspirata e non _il hamburger_ (come verrebbe fatto in bresciano)?


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> (in quanto pronuncio _Hume_ come _/jum/_


Quindi in pratica, nella tua pronuncia, alteri il cognome straniero...


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Quindi in pratica, nella tua pronuncia, alteri il cognome straniero...



Si, non pronuncio l'acca in italiano.


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Vorrei qui introdurre una questione marginale (però sempre attinente al nostro tema).
> Ammesso - ma non concesso - che sia lecito far finta che non esistano le 'acche' aspirate iniziali delle parole straniere entrate nella nostra lingua, come la mettiamo coi nomi propri stranieri che cominciano con un' h aspirata?  Vogliamo alterare anche i nomi propri italianizzandoli come se fossero nomi comuni? Oppure dobbiamo rispettarli nella loro integrità?
> Prendo come esempi i due filosofi Hume (inglese) e Heidegger (tedesco) per un confronto con nomi di autori italiani.  Noi diciamo ''riferendoci ad Agostino...(inizio con vocale), a Plotino...(inizio per consonante)''.  Diremo allora  ''riferendoci ad Heidegger (pronuncia adaideggher), ad Hume (pron. adiuum)?  oppure diremo ''a Heidegger / a Hume'' (pronunciando l' h)?  E allora, se decidiamo di pronunciare l' h - trattandola quindi come una consonante (ciò che è nelle rispettive lingue) - perché non dire anche ''il Heidegger/il Hume'' così come diciamo ''il Manzoni''? (Lo so che esiste la scappatoia di non mettere l'articolo: però noi lo mettiamo quando si tratta di autori notissimi).  _Secondo ciò che dice il Manzoni / il Hume
> (l'Hume - liuum)?_
> Leggerò con interesse i vostri pareri.



Io dico “a Hume” perché lo pronuncio [hjum] (anzi [çju:m], qualcosa del genere), e “a Heidegger” anche se non pronuncio l'acca perché comunque tendo a usare a poco le varianti ad, ed, od (pane e olio, non pane ed olio). Ma prendiamo un caso più chiaramente italiano: “gli heideggeriani”. Tu, per coerenza col tuo uso di “il”, diresti “i heideggeriani”?



Nino83 said:


> Gli articoli _l'_ e _lo_ sono due articoli *differenti*, se parliamo della lingua italiana.
> Si dice _lo zio, lo gnocco, lo scivolo, lo stato, lo psicologo_ e non _l'zio, l'gnocco, l'scivolo, l'stato, l'psicologo_.



Questa mi sembra un'affermazione alquanto bizzarra... è come dire che _quest'_ e _questo_ sono dimostrativi diversi, o che _anch'_ in “anch'io” è una parola diversa da _anche_. Non si dice _l'zio_ per la stessa ragione per cui non si dice _anch'tu_, non perché _l'_ sia una parola distinta.


----------



## Blackman

Nino83 said:


> Gli articoli _l'_ e _lo_ sono due articoli *differenti*, se parliamo della lingua italiana.



Questa mi sento di bollarla come tua, legittima, opinione personale.


----------



## Nino83

frugnaglio said:


> Questa mi sembra un'affermazione alquanto bizzarra... è come dire che _quest'_ e _questo_ sono dimostrativi diversi, o che _anch'_ in “anch'io” è una parola diversa da _anche_. Non si dice _l'zio_ per la stessa ragione per cui non si dice _anch'tu_, non perché _l'_ sia una parola distinta.





Blackman said:


> Questa mi sento di bollarla come tua, legittima, opinione personale.



La differenza sta nel fatto che _anche_ viene utilizzato davanti a tutte le consonanti, _anche Francesco, anche zio Nicola_, mentre si usa _il frantoio_ e _lo zio_.
Il paragone con _anche_ non regge.
Entrambe le forme derivano da _illum > illo_, quindi _il_ e _lo_ mentre l'articolo eliso _l'_ può derivare da entrambi. Non a caso in catalano si ha _el (< il)_ davanti a consonante e _l'_ davanti a vocale mentre in francese _le (< lo)_ e _l'_ davanti a vocale. 
Lo stesso per i dialetti settentrionali, in cui si ha _el (< il)_ davanti a consonante e _l'_ davanti a vocale, e per quelli meridionali, in cui si ha _(l)o/(l)u (< lo)_ davanti a consonante e _l'_ davanti a vocale. 
L'equiparazione che fate tra _lo_ e _l'_ non ha alcuna base storica. 

Se poi volete proseguire con questa assimilazione, fate pure, tenendo presente che la discussione, basata sulla proposta di Serianni, verte tra _il_ e _lo_ davanti a consonante.


----------



## frugnaglio

Nino83 said:


> L'equiparazione che fate tra _lo_ e _l'_ non ha alcuna base storica.



Una rapida ricerca su Google mi dà:
Per tanto a uno principe è necessario sapere bene usare la bestia e *lo uomo* (Machiavelli)
Sopra *lo amore* (Marsilio Ficino)
Non solo *lo ulivo* fugge il troppo caldo e anche il troppo freddo (Leon Battista Alberti)

Poi, forse non è un caso che _l'_ e _lo_ abbiano la stessa forma al plurale.


----------



## Blackman

Superiamo l'impasse di questa divergenza d'opinioni e torniamo all'oggetto della discussione.

Prendiamo il caso di un sostantivo straniero dove la H è seguita da una consonante, _Hrubesch_ (è un giocatore degli anni '80, ma fa lo stesso, esisterà certo un sostantivo che non mi viene).

Io vado istintivamente di_ il_, sempre perché la H non la vedo proprio.


----------



## Nino83

frugnaglio said:


> Una rapida ricerca su Google mi dà:
> Per tanto a uno principe è necessario sapere bene usare la bestia e *lo uomo* (Machiavelli)
> Sopra *lo amore* (Marsilio Ficino)
> Non solo *lo ulivo* fugge il troppo caldo e anche il troppo freddo (Leon Battista Alberti)



In Italiano antico si ha anche _lo_ davanti ad altre consonanti, ad esempio _lo giorno se n'andava; lo duca mio allor mi diè di piglio; a rimirar lo passo; da cui io tolsi lo bello stile_ (Dante).

E comunque, questa discussione su _l'_ e _lo_ è totalmente ininfluente per la discussione, perché penso che siamo tutti d'accordo (salvo Dragonseven) che davanti ad una acca pronunciata, l'articolo eliso _l'_ non lo userebbe proprio nessuno. 



Blackman said:


> Prendiamo il caso di un sostantivo straniero dove la H è seguita da una consonante, _Hrubesch_ (è un giocatore degli anni '80, ma fa lo stesso, esisterà certo un sostantivo che non mi viene).
> 
> Io vado istintivamente di_ il_, sempre perché la H non la vedo proprio.



Questo perché non la pronunci.
Se non la pronunciamo, scriveremo _l'hacker (l' + a)_, pronunciato ['laker] e _il Hrubesch (il + r)_, pronunciato [il 'rubeʃ]
Il "problema" della scelta tra _il_ e _lo_ salta fuori quando decidiamo di pronunciare l'acca seguita da una vocale.
[il 'hacker] oppure [lo 'hacker]?
Sicuramente non ['lhacker], sarebbe come pronunciare ['lcasco].


----------



## Blackman

Bene, a mio parere la questione è tutta qui: noi non possiamo _decidere_ di pronunciare l'acca, per il semplice fatto che in italiano non esiste una acca pronunciata. Se per partito preso volessimo pronunciarla, quale sarebbe il suo suono?
Dunque è proprio _*l'hacker*_ e nient'altro.


----------



## Nino83

Blackman said:


> Bene, a mio parere la questione è tutta qui: noi non possiamo _decidere_ di pronunciare l'acca, per il semplice fatto che in italiano non esiste una acca pronunciata.



E sono d'accordo (tant'è che l'avevo scritto nel post #5). 
Qui si parlava di un'ipotesi di scuola (se...).


----------



## frugnaglio

Nino83 said:


> E comunque, questa discussione su _l'_ e _lo_ è totalmente ininfluente per la discussione




Torniamo in tema.
Prendo spunto da questo:


Nino83 said:


> il toscano, da cui esso deriva, è l'unica lingua peninsulare che utilizza due articoli differenti


Non so se è l'unica, ma questo non ha importanza. Cerco un criterio generale alla base della scelta fra _il_ e _lo_ in toscano. Una cosa che noto riguarda il plurale, quindi non è direttamente rilevante per _il/lo_, però forse è significativo.
La regola vigente che prevede _il/i_ prima di certi suoni e _lo/gli_ prima di altri consente di evitare possibili ambiguità al plurale. L'articolo _i_ in toscano si elide molto spesso: direi che si elide praticamente sempre in posizione posvocalica, sia che sia isolato sia che faccia parte di una preposizione articolata. _I cani_ si pronuncia [i'hani], ma _dallo ai cani_ diventa _dallo a' cani_ [dalloa'hani]. In un caso come questo, ciò che consente di riconoscere l'articolo è la mancata geminazione della _c_: _dallo a cani_ si pronuncerebbe [dalloak'kani]. Questo meccanismo però fallisce nel caso in cui:
1) la parola seguente inizi per vocale (_ovo_)
2) la parola seguente inizi per consonante non geminabile perché è sempre geminata (_zio_, _scemo_)
3) la parola seguente inizi per consonante non geminabile perché appartiene a un gruppo consonantico “strano” in cui la prima consonante viene geminata (_psicologo_, _xilofono_). Noto qui che in queste combinazioni, almeno nella pronuncia toscana, la prima consonante è sempre doppia: _tecnica_ ['tɛkkniha], _taxi_ ['takksi] ecc.
4) la parola seguente inizi per _s_ impura, che non è geminabile (_sputo_)
Infatti, se si usasse l'articolo _il/i_ per _sputo_ o _zio_, non si potrebbe distinguere nella pronuncia _a' sputi_ da _a sputi_, _a' zii_ da _a zii_.
Bene, questi sono esattamente i casi in cui si usa _lo/gli_, eliminando l'ambiguità: _agli sputi_, _agli zii_.
Non mi sembra che questo abbia un diretto corrispettivo nel singolare, però è una regola semplice e generale e che è valida sempre, e permette di distinguere i due casi con un criterio che è applicabile anche a qualunque suono non italiano, che è quello che ci interessa.
Cosa succede con la (h) di _hobbit_? Se la (h) ammette la geminazione, allora si usa _il/i_. Se non la ammette, si usa _lo/gli_. A me una (h) geminata in italiano pare del tutto impossibile, anche se la accogliessimo per pronunciare parole straniere. Dunque, non può che essere _lo/gli_!
(Immagino che a Dragon e Bearded questa discussione sul toscano sembrerà piuttosto irrilevante... ma il discorso era nato dall'esistenza in toscano, e di conseguenza in italiano, della doppia forma dell'articolo. Beh, sto andando a tentoni. Non è neanche lontanamente una dimostrazione, è la rilevazione di un meccanismo coerente e senza eccezioni. _Il hobbit_ spezza questo meccanismo che per me, da toscano, probabilmente è più istintivo che per altri, ed è probabilmente per questo che mi suona sbagliato.)


----------



## Nino83

frugnaglio said:


> I cani si pronuncia [i'hani], ma dallo ai cani diventa dallo a' cani [dalloa'hani]. In un caso come questo, ciò che consente di riconoscere l'articolo è la mancata geminazione della c: dallo a cani si pronuncerebbe [dalloak'kani]. Questo meccanismo però fallisce nel caso in cui: [...]



Interessante questo funzionamento nel plurale.



frugnaglio said:


> Non mi sembra che questo abbia un diretto corrispettivo nel singolare, però è una regola semplice e generale e che è valida sempre, e permette di distinguere i due casi con un criterio che è applicabile anche a qualunque suono non italiano, che è quello che ci interessa.



Quanto al singolare, leggo in Rohlfs (Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti) che nel toscano del 1300 l'articolo il veniva usato solo tra una vocale e una consonante semplice, ad esempio m'avea di paura il cor compunto; e il sol montava; dove il sol tace; infin che 'l Veltro mentre lo si usava in tutti gli altri contesti, ad esempio a rimirar lo passo.

Il fatto che poi l'articolo lo si sia ristretto, salvo che davanti a consonanti sempre geminate o di origine straniera o a gruppi consonantici difficili da pronunciare (come s impura iniziale) significa che questo articolo è quello che si preferisce usare quando una lettera iniziale, per un motivo o per un altro, è difficile da pronunciare dopo una consonante, cioè dopo la /l/ di il.



frugnaglio said:


> Cosa succede con la  di hobbit? Se la  ammette la geminazione, allora si usa il/i. Se non la ammette, si usa lo/gli. A me una  geminata in italiano pare del tutto impossibile, anche se la accogliessimo per pronunciare parole straniere. Dunque, non può che essere lo/gli!



Oppure, il semplice fatto che la  sia un fonema di origine straniera, estraneo tanto quanto [ʦʦ] di origine germanica o  [ʣʣ] [ps] [ks] di origine greca, e quindi di "non facile" pronuncia dopo una consonante, fa sì che si preferisca l'uso dell'articolo lo.
Almeno, penso che questo potrebbe essere il ragionamento dietro la scelta di Serianni. [/h][/h][/h]


----------



## frugnaglio

Nino83 said:


> e quindi di "non facile" pronuncia dopo una consonante, fa sì che si preferisca l'uso dell'articolo _lo_.



Ma sì, certo. Solo che la “non facile pronuncia” è un criterio difficilmente formalizzabile, tanto più che se non abbiamo difficoltà a pronunciare _alzi_ non si vede perché debba essere difficile dire _al zio_.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Si, non pronuncio l'acca *in italiano*.





frugnaglio said:


> Io dico “a Hume” perché lo pronuncio [hjum] (anzi [çju:m], qualcosa del genere), e “a Heidegger” *anche se non pronuncio l'acca*


Dunque, amici, eravate partiti dall'opinione che nelle parole straniere *entrate in Italiano* un'acca iniziale aspirata non deve venire pronunciata perché  ''nella nostra lingua questo suono non esiste''.  Adesso sostenete la legittimità di pronunciare 'Aideggher'.  Ma stiamo scherzando? Il nome Heidegger è diventato adesso un nome italiano?  Se in una lingua straniera - puta caso - non esiste la F davanti alla R, quegli stranieri sarebbero legittimati a pronunciare 'rugnaglio' invece di frugnaglio (e magari lui sarebbe pure contento)? Se non c'è la distinzione tra L ed R, Leonardo da Vinci diventa Reonardo?

E perché pronunciare Hjum ma Eideggher (una volta c'è l'H, und volta no)? Infine potrei ammettere che la parola 'heideggeriano' si pronunci senza l'H in quanto è una parola italiana  (frugnaglio: ''un caso più chiaramente italiano''), e quindi dico obtorto collo ''gli aideggheriani'',  ma perché storpiare il cognome al povero Heidegger che era ed è rimasto tedesco?


----------



## Blackman

Esattamente. I giapponesi non hanno nessun suono corrispondente alla nostra L e  pronunciano proprio Reonardo ( per quanto secondo la nostra "regola" dovrebbero pronunciare Eonardo, ma non ho le conoscenze necessarie per una discussione approfondita).
Avevo una fidanzata giapponese in gioventù e per quanti sforzi facesse non riuscì mai a pronunciare nemmeno il mio nome, che da Nello diventava invariabilmente Nerò. Ci sono anche gli inglesi incapaci di pronunciare Gl e anche lì, Cagliari diventa sempre Cag-liari. E così via. Heidegger che scriviamo Heidegger e pronunciamo Aidegger mi sembra davvero il meno.


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Dunque, amici, eravate partiti dall'opinione che nelle parole straniere *entrate in Italiano* un'acca iniziale aspirata non deve venire pronunciata perché  ''nella nostra lingua questo suono non esiste''.


“Non *deve*” mi sembra un'esagerazione. Risulta naturale non farlo, tutto qui.


bearded man said:


> Adesso sostenete la legittimità di pronunciare 'Aideggher'.  Ma stiamo scherzando? Il nome Heidegger è diventato adesso un nome italiano?


Mi piacerebbe sapere come lo pronunci tu. Ho capito che pronunci l'acca, ma in particolare:
– come pronunci la prima e?
– come pronunci la doppia g? (singola, doppia, una via di mezzo? g, k, una g semisordizzata, come?)
– come pronunci l'er finale?
Perché se per caso pronunci ['haidegger], la tua pronuncia è al 95% italianizzata, e il tuo discorso perde valore. Se invece conosci la pronuncia tedesca e lo pronunci correttamente (a parte che neanche i tedeschi concordano sulla pronuncia, vedi thread qui su WR sull'argomento), sostituiscilo pure con un nome danese di tua scelta (o mongolo, o malgascio) e ti ripeterò la domanda.
(E a proposito, visto che dicevi di dire “il husky” con l'acca: come pronunci quella u? Perché a me ['haski] suona molto peggio che ['aski]. Io o dico ['aski] o dico ['hʌski], e quest'ultima certamente non quando parlo italiano.)


bearded man said:


> Se in una lingua straniera - puta caso - non esiste la F davanti alla R, quegli stranieri sarebbero legittimati a pronunciare 'rugnaglio' invece di frugnaglio (e magari lui sarebbe pure contento)?


Legittimati?!? Non stiamo mica parlando del codice penale. È quello che accade, punto. È come chiedersi se è legittimo che i fiori si schiudano al mattino. Di “frugnaglio” mi importa assai poco; sul mio nome vero (Giovanni) sono abituato a sentirlo storpiare dagli stranieri (G dura, i pronunciata, v che diventa una b, n singola) e non mi dà nessun fastidio, lo considero un fatto naturale, come per le altre parole. Mi dà più noia quando imitano una pronuncia italiana in base allo stereotipo di pronuncia italiana che vige nella loro cultura.


bearded man said:


> Se non c'è la distinzione tra L ed R, Leonardo da Vinci diventa Reonardo?


Dipende dalla cultura e dall'abilità fonatoria del parlante. E anche nel caso che lo sappia pronunciare correttamente, può darsi che nella sua lingua dica Reonardo.


bearded man said:


> E perché pronunciare Hjum ma Eideggher (una volta c'è l'H, und volta no)?


Non saprei. Probabilmente perché uno [jum] monosillabico sarebbe poco chiaro? È pure possibile che io alterni la pronuncia con l'h e quella senza, proprio perché in italiano  non è significativo. In inglese lo pronuncio con l'h.


bearded man said:


> Infine potrei ammettere che la parola 'heideggeriano' si pronunci senza l'H in quanto è una parola italiana  (frugnaglio: ''un caso più chiaramente italiano''), e quindi dico obtorto collo ''gli aideggheriani'',  ma perché storpiare il cognome al povero Heidegger che era ed è rimasto tedesco?


Non capisco l'obtorto collo. Chi ti vieta di dire “heideggeriani” con l'acca? Chi si offenderebbe?

Ne stai facendo una questione di correttezza, come se qui qualcuno stesse dicendo che *bisogna* italianizzare la pronuncia di tutte le parole straniere. Credo che nessuno abbia detto che *bisogna*. Solo che accade naturalmente. Io non italianizzo tutto, per esempio un nome francese con la [y] tendo a pronunciarlo con la [y] anche parlando italiano. Altri faranno diversamente. È inevitabile (e a me non pare neanche brutto...)


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Adesso sostenete la legittimità di pronunciare 'Aideggher'.  Ma stiamo scherzando? Il nome Heidegger è diventato adesso un nome italiano?



Per il semplice fatto che qualsiasi professore di filosofia pronuncia _Aidegher_ e _Iùm_?  
Per la stessa ragione per la quale pronuncio [bɛ'kap] e [deʒa'vu] in italiano e [bæ'kɜp] e [deʒa'vy] quando parlo in lingua straniera. 
Ad esempio, seguo spesso qualche partita di tennis su internet, canali SkySport UK e ESPN (US) e lì i telecronisti pronunciano _Fognini_ [fə'nini] e durante gli US Open, c'era il telecronista americano che diceva [pə'neɾɜ] e l'arbitro inglese che diceva [pə'netʰɜ] (_Pennetta_), cioè, ognuno col suo accento.


----------



## Natasssa

Ciao a tutti,

Come si scrive il Huawei o l'Huawei e perché?


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Natas, secondo me il tuo post è nel posto sbagliato. prova qui: Uso dell'articolo determinativo.
O qui, nomi stranieri [prontuario], al punto 4.


----------



## Angelomazzei2013

LA QUESTIONE DELLA K

Complimenti per la stupenda spiegazione dell'articolo LO davanti a parole italiane o straniere.
Riassumendo, credo di aver capito, che nel caso in cui la parola inizia con suono latino "tipo doppia" come ps=ss o x=ss o gn=nn ci va LO, e che quindi sull'annosa questione che stiamo affrontando con altri *qui, *per esempio su parole straniere che cominciano con K seguita da conosonante si segua o meno la regola che vale per C e G in parole italiane. Viene in aiuto alla mia tesi (lo know-how come lo khmer rosso) il fatto che non si deve presupporre la pronuncia alla straniera per know e quindi considerarla come se iniziasse con kn=nn e in arcaico toscano si rendesse con l'onno-au (lo know-how).
Scusa se vado in maniera confusa, sono stanchissimo, ma ho appena letto il tuo post che mi ha illuminato e avevo bisogno urgente di stabilire un contatto per non perderti. Grazie per la comprensione

P.S. non mi interessa dimostrare nessuna tesi, ma dato che l'argomento è assolutamente controverso, ritengo il confronto indispensabile.


----------



## bearded

Angelomazzei2013 said:


> il tuo post che mi ha illuminato


Salve
A quale post ti riferisci?


----------



## Angelomazzei2013

bearded said:


> Salve
> A quale post ti riferisci?


Ero convinto di aver allegato la citazione. Si tratta del post #22 ad opera di Nino83


----------



## itka

Salve a tutti e grazie per la discussione molto interessante !
Vorrei chiedervi come pronunciereste il nome francese "Victor Hugo" sapendo che in francese quella H è detta "aspirata" (cioè non si sente affatto e vieta soltanto di fare alcun legamento) ? Direste "il Hugo" "l'Hugo" o "lo Hugo" ?


----------



## symposium

Ciao! Personalmente direi " LO Iugò". Per quello che riguarda il titolo del thread, credo che sicuramente tutti gli italiani pronuncino " l'obbit" così come diciamo " l'obbi (hobby)" e non " LO obbi", ma che gli adattatori del romanzo originale abbiano preferito usare l'articolo non apostrofato per mettere in evidenza questa parola nuova, di una lingua inventata e dal significato sconosciuto (per i lettori italiani che la vedevano per la prima volta). Insomma per me si è trattato più che altro di una scelta grafica. Ma a proposito: se sta male pronunciare le acche aspirate delle parole straniere, "thread" come dev'essere pronunciato? Con la lingua in mezzo ai denti, come una D o come una T? Non si può trovare una bella parola italiana per sostituirlo?


----------

